# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Streekziekenhuis Midden-Twente

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Streekziekenhuis Midden-Twente
Geerdinksweg 141
Hengelo

Bezoek de website van Streekziekenhuis Midden-Twente


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Streekziekenhuis Midden-Twente.*

----------

